# (Print service) Where does one advertise?



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

I just started. I most say this forum has helped alot. 

I want to offer my printing services to anyone and everyone that may want custom shirts. Where are the best places to advertise? What is the best way to get people to know that this service is availible?


----------



## tim3560 (Jan 7, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> I just started. I most say this forum has helped alot.
> 
> I want to offer my printing services to anyone and everyone that may want custom shirts. Where are the best places to advertise? What is the best way to get people to know that this service is availible?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20819.html
Try this to start!


----------



## greg (Feb 17, 2007)

first ,do you have web site ?

if you dont have is a goof thing to do.

If you have , is a good thing to buy some key words in google or in the motor search of your country.I do (not in google,is to expensive ) and is go very well we receivd 3 -4 phone call everyday.

Or put a ads in newspaper ,not a big ads ,you need repeat. Or put some information (Billboard ) and the school campus. 

sorry for my English !

Good Luck 

Eric


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Eric and Tim!!
Im working on the web-site now. Should have it up by next week.
Cold calling is a great idea. Im just in a country that doesn't speak much English. Learning what to say and how to say something in Japanese is not easy. But I'll always try.
Has a print service, who are the people/groups that I should target?

Thank again!!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Has a print service, who are the people/groups that I should target?


Check the threads here for some tips on how to sell and market printing services:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/marketing/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/local-marketing/


----------

